# I'm looking for the right bridal preset (lightroom 4).



## ImaanBakkali (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I just started with bridal photography and also with lightroom (such a great program). Now i'm looking for these kind of (velvetine/ bright) presets (paid or free). I really hope someone can help me out. 


Thanks in advance,


A new, curious, little, girly photographer from The Netherlands!


   (photographer: Alice Mahran)


----------

